

Big data sets you can use with Open Source R - tanglesome
http://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/1lq19n/big_data_sets_you_can_use_with_open_source_r/

======
marcioaguiar
This is a hacker news link to a reddit post that points to a blog post that
references the actual link.

Here is the direct link: [http://www.inside-r.org/howto/finding-data-
internet](http://www.inside-r.org/howto/finding-data-internet)

